# Little help with ipad mini digitizer replacment



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi im in the process of re fitting a new ipad mini digitizer screen back to an ipad, i watched and followed a very helpful in depth video for replacing one. Before i refit the screen and the new adhesive forming i want to make sue with you guys that what has been done is fine and stands a good chance of working again one re fitted.

In the video it states that i need to transfer two black strips off the old screen were the home button ribbon cable sits, over to the new screen, it looks like on the video its to cover the exposed copper strips but were on the original screen it looks like it has capacitors on the ribbon cable on the new ribbon cable it doesn't. Dont know if that is any concern? here are the pictures of the new screen and transferred strips. If anyone has replaced a screen before can you confirm what i have done is correct? the seller stated it was an OEM screen and it cost me £45 for the screen. Thanks 




New:


----------

